# Adding Shelves to an Enclosed Trailer



## beh162 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I was hoping someone with more experience than me can guide me. We just bought an enclosed trailer (V nose) and I wanted to add shelves to the V part. Now I watched a youtube video where a guy used E-Track and 2x4 w/plywood. It seemed like a great idea, except mine is a v, and I'm not sure how I can support the back of the shelf(L brackets?). So, I was wondering what would be a good approach. On these shelves would be camping stuff, like tent, camp chairs, nothing extremely heavy.

Firstly, I'm a bit confused on how to find the beams in a trailer as well lol

















These screws are about 26" apart along the wall 









At the top these screws are about 16" apart









This was what I was going to do with the E-track 2x4, but not sure how I can do this with V nose. I can do a track with 1- 2x4, and in the back where the V is, do L brackets?










Thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mine is not a V, but I used 2x2 verticals with 2/3" plywood, basically stacking the shelves between pieces of 2x2 as I went up on the front. For the back I used 2x4's with 3/4" dadoes cut in them to rest the plywood on and fastened the 2x4 verticals to the trailer's framing with self drilling screws.

You could do the same with the V, by putting a 2x4 with a dado in the v and two 2x4's on the end of the V where it squares off. With the dadoes you can slip in your plywood and secure it to them, and secure the 2x4's to the framing. Most of your weight will be vertical anyway, so you mainly need to keep it vertical with the trailer's frame.


----------



## beh162 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry about the error in uploading images. They should attach to this one.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

The way chandler suggests is the norm. It works well, and is very durable. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

